# Metin2, I don't get it



## fonz (Mar 29, 2012)

As I write this, we've just had another guy/gal spamming these forums with Metin2 questions and getting banned for it. I found out from Wikipedia that Metin2 is apparently some kind of MMORPG. And judging from the "Thread of Shame", it appears that the client is free but running a server requires a license.

Can somebody explain a) what's the big deal about Metin2 anyway (there are plenty of other MMORPGs after all) and b) why so many people are hell-bent on running their own servers? I honestly don't "get" what all the hubbub is about. What's so special about this game? These people could be playing World of Warcraft (or whatever) on a Windows computer they are comfortable with. Why is it so important to run a Metin2 server on a platform they don't (or hardly) understand?

Fonz


----------



## Lorem-Ipsum (Mar 29, 2012)

I've no idea why the game itself is so popular, I suspect the reason that there is so much spam appearing on the FreeBSD forum about it, is that there are a few videos on youtube (mainly German/Chinese) recommending FreeBSD as the OS. I've also found a Turkish howto including a FreeBSD image with metin2 setup on it.

Oh and this isn't the only forum with this problem right now, a lot of MMORPG gaming forums are getting this right now too.


----------



## kpa (Mar 29, 2012)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=154974&postcount=80 in that "thread of shame", basically if someone is asking here how to run the software it's almost certain that they don't have a legal copy of it.


----------



## fonz (Mar 29, 2012)

kpa said:
			
		

> basically if someone is asking here how to run the software it's almost certain that they don't have a legal copy of it.


Yes, I understand that. And I won't hesitate to report such posts. What I don't understand is why so many people are trying. Is this game the best invention since Space Invaders or something?

Fonz (not bloody likely)


----------



## Lorem-Ipsum (Mar 29, 2012)

fonz said:
			
		

> Yes, I understand that. And I won't hesitate to report such posts. What I don't understand is why so many people are trying. Is this game the best invention since Space Invaders or something?
> 
> Fonz (not bloody likely)



After some looking around it seems it's the only large-ish, popular MMORPG that has had the server side code leaked so if people want to illegally play an MMORPG with friends in a private environment it's one of the only options.


----------



## fonz (Mar 29, 2012)

Lorem-Ipsum said:
			
		

> After some looking around it seems it's the only large-ish, popular MMORPG that has had the server side code leaked so if people want to illegally play an MMORPG with friends in a private environment it's one of the only options.


That explains a lot, thanks.

Fonz


----------



## Zare (Mar 30, 2012)

I don't know anything about this particular game, but I'd speculate that binaries leaked out, not source. These people aren't capable of setting build environment. Even if they had autotools-based source distribution, they'd need dependencies to provide. 

So someone programmed this game server on FreeBSD and now they need FreeBSD to run it. And having a private game server means that you control the game and the participants. That's why people do it.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Mar 30, 2012)

I think that once they have a running game server, there are ways they can generate a stream of income for themselves. So "all the hubub" is not about how to have a good time, but rather a question of economics.


----------



## nakal (Mar 31, 2012)

Metin2 is a free-to-play game. It is well-known in large parts of Europe and hosted by a company named Gameforge in Germany. The servers are apparently running on FreeBSD. I don't know exactly how it happened, but a build of the server binaries leaked (quite old version that is based on early 7.1 or 7.2). That's why you see all the people asking about downgrades. Be sceptical and ask directly and warn them about the consequence, if it is Metin2 that they want to have running.

You should also know that these people are mostly young (below the age of 18). They are also dumb, as you can see, because they ask here (not knowing what these forums are for) and also you will never be able to explain to them what's wrong, because they are not interested in FreeBSD.

Yes, it's true that they want to make their private servers to get the premium offers sold (the free-to-play part is not interesting for them, but the in-game shop) and generate money with this. It is simply illegal. You should not support them.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Mar 31, 2012)

Plus the income from advertising.


----------



## xibo (Mar 31, 2012)

But the cash transfers are made outside of the game, with some kind of web-interface (i.e. an online shop), aren't they?

So they would need to fake SSL credentials and copy the online shop, too.


----------



## nakal (Mar 31, 2012)

They don't want to fake the original game. They just want run their own server and have the power to control things in the virtual worlds. It's called a "pserver" in the underground.


----------



## vsoto (Apr 16, 2012)

Did anyone else question his sanity when reading the metin thread?

Does it have a FreeBSD client?


----------

